# Lunch Time Find



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this today at a local flea market a Derrick 15j, cosmetically it's pretty good though doesn't run, not sure why as all appears ok probably just needs a service...guessing 1950's? size wise it is 33mm inc crown.

The dial, hands and plating are in excellent order well worth the Â£2.50 I think.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

After a quick search it appears to be an Argono 190N, whilst taking of the back and peeping into the movement it kicked into life but stopped after 10 minutes or so ...perhaps it only needs a service.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

After a quick session with the blower brush and loupe it appears a piece of 'fluff' from god knows where was floating about and jamming up the centre seconds, having removed it yesterday I then set it with the atomic clock and so far it has lost just 4 seconds!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Clean it all up, nice strap and fleabay it as a "vanity" piece for anyone called "Derek" or Derrick as a surname! Could show a good profit :yes:

DERRICK (Derek) 15 Jewels Swiss Watch


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Derrick says hi :thumbsup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm a sub dial that looks nice my favourites, what's the movement? My Derrick (now known as " our Derrick") is consistently running between +20 -10 seconds according to the atomic clock.


----------

